# Wood Identification Help



## Steve in VA (Jan 18, 2021)

Sorry, but these are the best pictures I could get given the late hour of the day and my cell. 

Beautiful wood though and looking forward to turning it. 

Thanks in advance!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Jan 18, 2021)

Could be cedar or juniper. Maybe someone here how knows bark can give a more definitive answer @Mr. Peet


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 18, 2021)

It is in the _Malus_ genus, an apple or maybe a crab-apple.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 18, 2021)

I can say it's not juniper. Juniper bark is way more stringy and peels off in longish pieces.


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks for your help. 

Either way, I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns out when I get around to it.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 20, 2021)

I’m with Mark on the Apple. If so it’s prone to checking and splitting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 22, 2021)

Here are some additional pictures of this coming right off the bandsaw, and one of a finished hollow form. I'm hoping this helps the experts identify it so I know what these finished pieces are made of. 

Thanks @phinds and team for your help!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 22, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> Here are some additional pictures of this coming right off the bandsaw, and one of a finished hollow form. I'm hoping this helps the experts identify it so I know what these finished pieces are made of.
> 
> Thanks @phinds and team for your help!!!
> 
> ...


Can you re-post those last few pictures with a scale ruler or tape measure to help show size? 

Where did you get the wood? Yard tree / woods? Any pictures of the tree? Did any of the branches have thorns or spurs? Do you have any of the branches? If so, take one with live wood, make a fresh cut under water and see if the buds break. take pictures and share.


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 22, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Can you re-post those last few pictures with a scale ruler or tape measure to help show size?
> 
> Where did you get the wood? Yard tree / woods? Any pictures of the tree? Did any of the branches have thorns or spurs? Do you have any of the branches? If so, take one with live wood, make a fresh cut under water and see if the buds break. take pictures and share.



Unfortunately I can't as I turned it last night. The last picture was about 4.5" square on the end grain side. 

The tree was in my neighbor's back yard here in Northern Virginia. And unfortunately again, I wasn't around when they cut it so it's all I've got. 

I do have one more section of the log and will use a scale when I cut that one, so more to come. 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## phinds (Apr 22, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> I do have one more section of the log and will use a scale when I cut that one, so more to come.


When you show that one, please clean up the end grain a lot more


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 22, 2021)

Disregard the above; I forgot about the end I cut off to eliminate some checks. A quick trip to the burn pile yielded these. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Apr 22, 2021)

I don’t know why the final product gives me mesquite vibes


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 22, 2021)

phinds said:


> When you show that one, please clean up the end grain a lot more



By "clean up" do you mean a cleaner cut or sanding the end grain? If so, what grit do you recommend using?


----------



## phinds (Apr 22, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> By "clean up" do you mean a cleaner cut or sanding the end grain? If so, what grit do you recommend using?


Cut with sharp saw blade then sand to at least 220 grit, preferably to 400. Do this on an area at least 1" x 3/4", preferably bigger


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Apr 22, 2021)

End grain doesn’t look like mesquite though


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 22, 2021)

phinds said:


> Cut with sharp saw blade then sand to at least 220 grit, preferably to 400. Do this on an area at least 1" x 3/4", preferably bigger



I'm on it this evening and will repost pictures. Thanks so much Paul!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 22, 2021)

This really looks (color wise and bark) like the apple I just processed


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 22, 2021)

Alright, we're going to nail it this time. Sanded to 320, and realized I need to order some 400 for my ROS. Always something!



2feathers Creative Making said:


> This really looks (color wise and bark) like the apple I just processed


Could be apple given we have them around here and the piece I turned last night was cracking on me as I looked at it. I've not turned apple before so I'm not familiar with it other than hearing it's prone to cracking.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 22, 2021)

Great job. I can't say for sure that it IS apple, but I can say for sure that it is 100% consistent with apple now that I can clearly see the pores, the growth ring boundaries and the lack of visible rays. If you have a 10X loupe, you can check; the rays would be just barely visible at 10X and possibly not even then. Highly visible rays would have been a contra-indicator. And of course as you already know the face color is consistent w/ apple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 22, 2021)

phinds said:


> Great job. I can't say for sure that it IS apple, but I can say for sure that it is 100% consistent with apple now that I can clearly see the pores, the growth ring boundaries and the lack of visible rays. If you have a 10X loupe, you can check; the rays would be just barely visible at 10X and possibly not even then. Highly visible rays would have been a contra-indicator. And of course as you already know the face color is consistent w/ apple.


Thank you Sir and we'll put this one to bed. In my mind it's now apple and if anyone doubts me I'll give them your number 

Appreciate your assistance and your site is fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

